# Importing Firearms from India?



## fish_tattoo (May 10, 2008)

My day job requires that I travel to and spend a good deal of time in Delhi, India. While here, there are two things that I have thought about importing back to the states. The first item, is one of the older model Royal Enfield motorcycles (see here). The second item is a firearm. Since I'm much more comfortable with motorcycles, I need some advice on the firearms.


Is there a specific Indian make/model pistol that I should try to find and possible import back to the states?
Is there a specific non-Indian make/model pistol, that might be used in India, that I should try to find and possible import back to the states?
Assuming that I can manage the "Indian" specific issues of acquiring the gun, how do I handle getting the gun into the states? 
Do I ship it back via FedEx? 
Do I properly pack and transport it myself?
What do I need to do to register the gun?

Thanks in advance,
Fish Tattoo


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You will likely find the import red tape daunting. You need to find a dealer with experience importing. The pistol will have to meet ATF import criteria under GCA '68.

Unless it's a collector-grade piece, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## fish_tattoo (May 10, 2008)

*Are there collector items in India?*

Thanks Mike. I guess that drives the question, is there anything worthy of collecting from India?

-FT


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes they made some very nice Black Power rifles, The workmanship, designs, and decorations make them worth while collector items. I have a friend in a town not far from where I live that has about 10 different rifles from India, many more from the near east and North Africa. They are beautiful guns.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I spent some time in India--good call on the Enfields! However, the only thing I ended up bringing back to the US was a solid month of putrid breath and a few parasites. Oh, and a nicely crafted ashtray from Pondicherry.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You will likely find the import red tape daunting. You need to find a dealer with experience importing. The pistol will have to meet ATF import criteria under GCA '68.
> 
> Unless it's a collector-grade piece, it's probably not worth it.


+1 not worth the hassle.


----------

